# Using EOs that accelerate trace



## aab1 (Aug 19, 2013)

I've made soap with fir oil and it caused it to thicken almost instantly. I've recently seen videos on YouTube where she added the EOs along with the base oils before the lye, I always add it after the lye at trace.

Would adding EOs that accelerate trace in the base oils allow me to reach trace without it getting very thick? What are the best ways to add EOs that accelerate tracing without them making the mixture too thick?

I had also heard of separating a bit of base oils and adding the EOs to them and then adding that after trace, if this is a good method how much of the base oils should be separated to mix with the EO?

Thanks


----------



## lsg (Aug 19, 2013)

Many people add such e.o.s to the oils and blend before adding the lye.  You could also soap at room temp. to give yourself as much time as possible.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 19, 2013)

I always add my EO/FO to the oils but I also soap at room temp and it helps greatly with having a bit more time to work on swirls or layers.


----------



## paillo (Aug 19, 2013)

lsg said:


> Many people add such e.o.s to the oils and blend before adding the lye.  You could also soap at room temp. to give yourself as much time as possible.



This is exactly what I do. And if I know it's going to be really finicky, e.g. white thyme, clove, I do hot process and add the EOs to my other additives after the cook. In the case of fir, I blend with eucalyptus, which helps slow it down.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 19, 2013)

I would blend your lye water and oils until just emulsified and then stir in the EO with a slotted spoon.  It should trace without any additional use of your stick blender.  Soap at lower temperatures and maybe take less of a water discount, if you use one.


----------



## aab1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips, I'll try another fir batch soon with these suggestions.


----------



## aab1 (Aug 20, 2013)

I made a batch and added my EOs to my base oils and used the full water amount. It got to a trace within seconds of stick blended and even after I stopped blending it was getting thicker by the second and it was like trying to spread butter into my molds.

What did I do wrong?

Thanks


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone notice a difference in the fragrance intensity when adding the FO to the oils compared with adding the FO at trace?


----------



## judymoody (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't.  The time difference in adding FO to oils vs. FO at trace is maybe 10 minutes extra contact time with the lye.  Personally, I don't think it matters.

I tend to hold off only if I'm swirling or doing anything complicated with colors and need more time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2013)

I haven't noticed any difference in the intensity of my FO/EO when adding to oils versus trace. However, it also the intensity can be affected by gel vs non gel.  I generally always gel and some survive better than others.


----------



## aab1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Any idea why my batch from yesterday thickened within seconds despite following the advice from this thread?

Also, unless it's my imagination, it seems like adding the EOs before the lye caused the final soaps to have very little if any EO scent, the just smell like unscented soap.

Thank


----------



## Sapwn (Aug 21, 2013)

aab1 said:


> Also, unless it's my imagination, it seems like adding the EOs before the lye caused the final soaps to have very little if any EO scent, the just smell like unscented soap.
> 
> Thank


 

This is what i fear and avoid putting EO/FO in the oils.

Have you ever noticed higher intensity of the scent using the same EO and the same quantity at trace?


----------



## verotxu (Aug 21, 2013)

I believe the less contact the best oils and EO have with the lye the better. So, I keep the oils that I use for superfatting, add the EO to them and add to the mixture after trace.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 21, 2013)

aab1 said:


> Any idea why my batch from yesterday thickened within seconds despite following the advice from this thread?
> 
> Also, unless it's my imagination, it seems like adding the EOs before the lye caused the final soaps to have very little if any EO scent, the just smell like unscented soap.
> 
> Thank


 
Is it the same EO giving you grief? I can't answer your question but maybe what you can try for next time is mix your EO with a small amount of the batch oil at the beginning and set it aside to temper. Then go about doing what you do with your recipe and add it at the end. I can't guarantee it will work but it has been suggested by a few in older threads. I have a bottle of Gardenia FO and I know it's a fast mover so I will give this method a try.


----------

